# Meet our first LGD!



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

We have finally decided to get an LGD! :wahoo: Meet Misha (pronounced MEE-sha)! She was a surprise birthday present for my mother on Christmas Eve.

She is incredibly smart, playful, and loving. Misha was born on 10/17/14. At birth, she tied the same weight as the largest female and was only a few pounds less than the largest male, so she is going to be huge! We are so excited to have her, and we are happy to finally put our minds at rest with our coyote problem as soon as she is old enough. I know that Misha looks a bit "fed up" and "moody" in these pictures, but that is just her happy facial expression. When she isn't wiggling around or puppy-jumping, she looks like she has had enough with our human antics.

Edit: Misha is an AKC Registered Great Pyrenees.

















Here's Misha with my mother. :thumbup:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

She is adorable! I love those facial markings!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

She's beautiful marked. Is she a Pyrenees?


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you! Yes, she is a Great Pyrenees. You'd think I would remember to put that...


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

What a doll-baby!!! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

CountyLineAcres said:


> Thank you! Yes, she is a Great Pyrenees. You'd think I would remember to put that...


You were just too excited! Lol 
I don't think she looks moody. I think she looks serious. Those coyotes better watch out!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

What a doll!!!! Please keep photos coming as she grows!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you everyone! She hasn't gotten much bigger unless I'm just use to it since I see her everyday, but she is going to be a big girl. Her paws are about the size of our full-grown, 3 year old Doberman (who is over 100 lbs). "Little" Misha is going to weigh more than me soon enough. :wink:


----------

